# I Haven't Felt Like Crafting Lately.



## Remy (Oct 27, 2022)

I am working on a scarf I quit when it got to warm and I want to finish it. Very easy knitting and I'm using up some yarn I wanted to use. 

I hand sewed this little 3D house and flat trees from wool scraps I bought from someone who makes items from thrifted and felted sweaters. I thought the little house came out kind of cute, surprisingly, and I wanted to make more. I don't seem to have a lot of motivation right now.



Anyone else have crafting and hobby dry spells?


----------



## twinkles (Oct 27, 2022)

i havent been in the mood to crochet or knit---i have a room to get straightand i am not in the mood to do that


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm not a crafter, but there are other things I like to do. Yes, I find I can do less and less from year to year.

Things that made my life more interesting (language practice, hosting a game, and exercising) are starting to feel burdensome, just within the past few months.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 27, 2022)

I have several 'UFO's' (unfinished objects) on the go. If you lose interest, it's best to put something aside and wait until the urge to create returns.  I've just finished a latch-hook cushion and now I'm doing cross-stitch but I have at least 4 sewing projects waiting  to be finished. The trouble is, I don't like using a sewing machine. I prefer to sit on my sofa and sew by hand with music playing. Applique and patchwork mean using the machine, so tend to get neglected.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

@Remy   Your little objects are sweet.  They remind me of themed ornaments for a Christmas Tree.  What are you going to do with them?

As far as putting off making things, oh, yes.  I have lots of supplies and ideas and some started and others just annoying me by being in boxes and containers.  

I've got all legitimate reasons for procrastination, but it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> Anyone else have crafting and hobby dry spells?


Yeah, mine started the day I was born.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> I hand sewed this little 3D house and flat trees from wool scraps I bought from someone who makes items from thrifted and felted sweaters. I thought the little house came out kind of cute,


I like the little house!
I, too, have lost interest in crafting. I passed on all my jewelry making tools and supplies to my daughter in law. She sends me photos of pieces she makes. I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 28, 2022)

I have not crafted like I once did.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2022)

I get in the crafting mood in winter .. when I spend more time indoors. Must admit that after decades of
crafting, I'm more or less "crafted out". I do, however, enjoy seeing what others are crafting.


----------

